# noob question about snowboard helmets



## Otto Maddox

as stated in the title, i have a dumb question, i think.

is there any difference between skateboard helmets and snowboard helmets, beside the built in ear covers? is there more padding or what? many i've checked out online also have audio options. i'm looking to get one this season but havent seen any instore yet to check out up close.

thanks for helping the noob guys.

also any suggestions on helmets to get?


----------



## NinjaSteez

Look at bern or R.E.D. and difference between skate and snow helmets. If you get down to the basics, no not any different. I wore a Pro-tec skate helmet with a hat under it for like 3 seasons. Only thing you need to worry about with buyin a helmet is if it fits comfortable to you and you like how it looks.


----------



## Tarzanman

Yes and no. The lower end snowboard helmets are pretty much the same as skateboard helmets. Very little difference.

The mid-range is where the snowobard helmet starts to offer more features:
-Padded chin straps
-Snow goggle shelfs or snow goggle clips
-Compressed styrofoam helmet meant for a single use instead of dual density repeated use "mushy' foam
-Vents that open and close
-Built in headphones

Skateboard helmets never offered many of these features because skateboarders are notoriously broke, teenagers (this is why skateboarding will never be an olympic sport... not enough $$ in it).

Onn the other hand, snowboarders have enough money to buy $60-$80 lift tickets each time they want to ride, which means they probably have enough $$ to drop $100 or so on a helmet.

Snow helmets are pretty ridiculous as far as pricing. You can get full face motorcycle helmets for the same amount of money.



Otto Maddox said:


> as stated in the title, i have a dumb question, i think.
> 
> is there any difference between skateboard helmets and snowboard helmets, beside the built in ear covers? is there more padding or what? many i've checked out online also have audio options. i'm looking to get one this season but havent seen any instore yet to check out up close.
> 
> thanks for helping the noob guys.
> 
> also any suggestions on helmets to get?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

They are basically the same unless you go for the top of the line ones. GEt one that fits your goggles right. 




Otto Maddox said:


> as stated in the title, i have a dumb question, i think.
> 
> is there any difference between skateboard helmets and snowboard helmets, beside the built in ear covers? is there more padding or what? many i've checked out online also have audio options. i'm looking to get one this season but havent seen any instore yet to check out up close.
> 
> thanks for helping the noob guys.
> 
> also any suggestions on helmets to get?


----------



## Otto Maddox

awesome. thanks for the help guys!

probably going to get one of the R.E.D. helmets. any goggles that work well with it that you guys use?

thanks again for all the help. this forum is great!


----------



## NWBoarder

Smith makes great helmets, and if you have smith goggles then they are super compatible. I have Oakley goggles and a Smith helmet though and they fit together just fine.


----------



## david_z

smith helmet with Anon googles, also i've had pro-tec helmet with anon goggles, compatible just fine. Smith helmets, especially Maze, is super light and comfy, fits true to size.


----------



## Leo

Just a quick response about wearing helmets from different sports. While it can be done, I would never recommend that anyone do so. This is because helmets are tested specifically for the sport that it was created for. Of course, some sports have much higher restrictions and must pass more stringent testing which means that they will probably perform very well for lower impact sports. However, you don't want to wear say a motorcycle helmet while snowboarding even though it will more than likely protect your head better than any snowboard helmet out. Even then, you have to wonder if colder conditions was taken into consideration.

I know it can be expensive, but think of it this way... after a trip to the hospital from a minor head injury, you'll end up owing much more money than you would have spent on buying a snow specific helmet. One major thing you do need to consider at all times is the fact that helmet won't make you invincible. It is not a prevention tool rather, it is a measurement taken to help prevent.


----------



## john doe

The one HUGE difference is that snowboarding helmets have a higher front to allow for goggles. I would love to wear my triple8 terrycloth brainsaver that use skating but I can't fit goggle with it. So I got a Smith Hustle. The adjustable vents are awesome and they work great with my smith goggles. Only don't get a helmet with a brim. It gets in the way of where I want to set my goggles when I pull them up.


----------



## Otto Maddox

thanks a lot for all the help you guys! should be getting my student loan refund here in a few weeks so its gonna be new gear day for me!!!


----------



## DMyfelt

*Snowboard Helmet for Skateboarding*

Leo's comment about using equipment designed for your sport makes sense, and I can see why something like a bike helmet would be a bad idea for snowboarding. What about using a snowboard helmet for skateboarding? I just started skateboarding and found out recently our local indoor park does not heat the facility during the winter, which in Ohio can mean some pretty cold skating. I'd like a helmet with some heat protection including flaps, but am not sure if a good snowboard helmet will protect me when wiping out on concrete. Any thoughts? I've already cracked one single use skateboard helmet, which should tell you I go down hard.


----------



## david_z

A snowboard helmet is generally going to be stronger than a skateboard helmet, it's designed for higher speeds and harder impacts.

Using a snowboard/ski helmet while skateboarding shouldn't be a problem. It's if you were trying to use a skateboard helmet to go snowbaording that you might be risking your safety.


----------



## john doe

The skatepark may not be heated to 60 degrees but it will be heated to above freezing. If they didn't do that the pipes for any water source they have could freeze and cause flooding. Thats the way my local indoor park is. 2 t-shirts, jeans, and my normal tripple eight brainsaver is all I ever needed. What park in Ohio? I've been to Flow in Columbus a few times. Good park but very much made for bikers.


----------



## Qball

Bern helmets are what you are looking for. They are multi sport with removable liners for cold weather, and even are available with built in speakers.


----------



## SwissMiss

as far as compatibility goes...
if you get a RED helmet any Anon goggles have flawless integration.
RED and Anon are part of the same company.

But don't let it stop you from getting other goggles. just make sure you try them on with your helmet before buying.


----------



## DMyfelt

*Snowboard Helmet for Skateboarding*

Thanks. I skate at Ollie's in Florence. "Ollie's Skatepark - Florence Kentucky". Nice place. Warehouse. 40,000 square feet. Never too many people except on a Friday or Saturday night, when they do all night skates. Worth a trip if you aren't too far away. Florence is just across the river from Cincinnati. They have a really nice 13' vert ramp in back that is usually open.










One other question: I have a huge head 25"+. I could only find one skateboard helmet that fit me without giving me a headache (before I wiped out). That was S-One. Most top out at 24". Some go to 24.5" but even those don't fit.

Is there a brand of snowboard helmets that is made for extra large heads?


----------



## Glade Ripper

Bern Brentwood and Bern Macon both come in XXXL sizes which are 25"


----------



## skate or die

Tarzanman said:


> because skateboarders are notoriously broke, teenagers (this is why skateboarding will never be an olympic sport... not enough $$ in it).


BOO-YAH SUCK IT ICE FAIRY. How's that shade taste in 2016?


----------

